# Need file attrib.exe from Windows 7



## blackpearl (Jun 1, 2011)

I mistakenly deleted the attrib.exe file from Windows 7 while removing some malware. The malware is gone, but without the attrib.exe file, I cannot see contents of some of my folders.

I tried running SFC, and system restore but that didn't help.

So I'm requesting any one member running Windows 7, 32-bit build 7600 (no service pack), to please send me the file *attrib.exe* from *c:\Windows\System32 folder*. It should be about 16KB in size.

Thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

attrib.exe Windows process - What is it?



> Important: Some malware camouflage themselves as attrib.exe, particularly if they are located in c:\windows or c:\windows\system32 folder. Thus check the attrib.exe process on your pc whether it is pest. We recommend Security Task Manager for verifying your computer's security. It is one of the Top Download Picks of 2005 of The Washington Post and PC World.


Do scan using this online AV- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

^Do the above. 
And then - Enable "Show hidden folders" and deselect "Hide protected system files" in Folder options and see if the missing files are shown.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 1, 2011)

google for the file. it is available.

I think this forum does not allow to share files.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 1, 2011)

I scanned with Nod32 and malwarebytes and found some infection and removed it, but that was after I deleted the attrib.exe file, following my own investigation through task manager.

Anyway, attrib,exe is an important Windows file that lists attributes of a folders. And this exactly the problem I'm facing - I can't view contents of certain folder. I don't know what's wrong but I presume the missing atrib.exe file is the cause of the error.

I want to know whether you guys have this file in your system (Enable "Show hidden folders" and deselect "Hide protected system files"), and if yes, can you please send it to me so that I may test it? Otherwise I may have to resinstall windows.

I appreciate your advice, but right not I just need the file.

@Tech&ME: this is not sharing of copyrighted files, so it's OK.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> (Enable
> "Show hidden folders" and deselect
> "Hide protected system files"), and if
> yes, can you please send it to me so
> that I may test it?


 its a virus most probably. I dont have it
Link-
How to Unhide Folders in Vista Windows Explorer | eHow.com


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have Windows 7. Wait, I'm just gonna give you the link to that file..

attrib.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

Also, try this command - regsvr32 \windows\system32\attrib.exe


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you go...
Fyels - attrib.rar


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

@OP: Try the link by vineet369, I don't know if my link and file is from a trusted source.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok 

Do this:

There is a copy of the file attrib.exe on your *own* computer. Just navigate to this folder:

C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-m..ommandlineutilities_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_7cf343cac8a829ec

And you will find a *backup copy* of the "*ATTRIB.EXE*" here. Just *COPY* it from here to the Windows\System32 

PS: *DO NOT DELETE ANY FILE FROM WinSxS folder Please*.!!!

I hope this will help!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ Address incomplete. Copy the correct full address and post it in a 
	
	



```
block.
```


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Address incomplete. Copy the correct full address and post it in a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

